# List your homemade hand tools for me... (It's a matter of life and death)



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe the title is too dramatic, but it is a great question. I am looking for ideas on making my own heirloom quality hand tools. You know, like a marking gauges and all that good stuff that we all like to make with our exotic wood scraps. Some have even made their own dovetail saws and other more difficult things.

I'm not looking for jigs and power tools. Just hand tools that you spent extra time on so they would be both functional and beautiful.

And, of course, since beauty is in the eye of the beholder, they can be ugly too.

Here's some examples I found on LJ's already…

Div's fingernail plane









Rance's squares









Shead's panel gauge









Tinnocker's router plane









Pop's beaver saw


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmmmm, maybe Ms DebbieP should do an index on this topic.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,
Since it is life or death---
Here is a Stanley 3 1/2, a miter square,and chisels I use for dovetailing. The 3 1/2 uses a modified #7 iron and chip breaker,the miter square is made of rosewood,brass,and maple.The dovetailing chisels were made from old beveled edge chisels. The square and the chisels I made probably 25 years ago and the plane was made about 15 years ago.I made the plane cause I didn't like the massivness of the 5 1/2.The only drawback is a shorter sole.That said ,most of it's use is for fitting.
tom


----------

